# Moisture in Eheim Jager heater glass tube?



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a newer 200w Eheim Jager heater & can see some moisture bubbles build-up / moisture haze on the inside of the glass tube upper area above the coil area . Totally normal or something to be concerned about? It's a small area I just have no idea if this is expected due to condensation build-up on the inside due to sealed unit or if it may have had a tiny leak at some point...
Thoughts?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I've seen the same thing in most of mine as well. Keep an eye on it to be sure it does not get significantly worse, but probably nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for this I had noticed the same on my 250 recently... was a little disturbing to see.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Same here.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

Both of my 250 watts have a little moisture in them


----------



## smoothie17 (Oct 2, 2015)

Aquariguns said:


> Both of my 250 watts have a little moisture in them


ditto


----------

